
Silicon Valley Fingerprints All over College Scandal - ramirez60
https://gizmodo.com/silicon-valleys-fingerprints-are-all-over-the-college-b-1833305226
======
justfor1comment
First SV used unethical data mining and ad targeting techniques to earn
millions of dollars and now they are spending those dollars unethically to get
an advantage for their kids. This is definitely a behavioral pattern at this
point.

~~~
skybrian
These are not all the same people. Is this pattern-matching or just bias?

~~~
JohnFen
True, but both sorts of activities seem in line with the values that SV seems
to hold most dear.

